# EUR 1 car export certificate.



## kerzane (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Switzerland and want to bring my car.

It was built in Barcelona around 2000/1, and is registered in Madrid. 

Can anyone tell me where I can get a EUR 1 Certificado de Origen that is needed to export the car to Switzerland?

Many thanks,
Kerzane.

P.S. It's a Ford.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

:welcome:

Have you tried googling?

I did and found a number of sites with either specimens or supporting documentation - might be worth a browse.


----------



## kerzane (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks,

I have, but not found anything specific or helpful to be fair. My Spanish is also not good enough to be able to navigate this properly.

I'm getting the impression they're not trivial to get. They are issued by the manufacturer usually it seems only once after manufacture.

What I'm after is a link to the correct service from the local authority or manufacturer to help me obtain one, or some sort of conclusive information as to what the requirements of me are.

Thanks.


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a link to UK HMRC site about EUR1 
HM Revenue & Customs

Alternative here is a link to the Irish Customs website dealing with origin
Information for Traders on Preferential Imports/Exports

The actual form should be available from any customs office or even most customs brokers. 

The EUR1 is a certificate that the goods (the car) denoted on it meets the requirements of preferential origin so that instead of paying the standard duty rate of between 12 - 15Fr per 100Kg for the importation of the car you pay a preferential rate which in this case would be zero duty. The rules for preferential origin can be found at the EU customs and taxation website at the following link.
Arrangements list - European commission

For the agreement with Switzerland and for a motor car which is under customs classification sub-heading 8703 the rule is "Manufacture in which the value of all the materials used does not exceed 40 % of the ex-works price of the product". 

You would need to contact the manufacturer of your car either directly or via one of their dealerships to obtain from them a signed statement that within the manufacture of the car the cost of all non EU goods and services used did not exceed 40% of their ex-works price. How easy this would be for them would depend on their record keeping of build cost and sourcing details. If you do manage to get this you would be able to complete or have completed the EUR1 which will need to be stamped by the customs office or chambers of commerce who will charge for this service.

From what I can see from the Swiss customs website, Swiss Customs Administration - Customs Tariff - Tares , the duty rate depends on the engine size of your car and then the weight of your car. I believe you will find that the standard duty rate is about 12 - 15Fr per 100Kg. Therefore you could work out what the actual duty payable would be without the EUR1 to see whether it is actually worthwhile pursuing the required documentary evidence to get and EUR1.

I hope that this helps you.


----------



## kerzane (Sep 11, 2014)

*thanks*



StewartL said:


> I hope that this helps you.



Thanks a lot for that. Yeah I'm beginning to think that it's not worthwhile to even bother with this, and just pay the customs, which are only a few hundred francs. It's likely that this will be a fraction of the cost of getting the import completed.

Many thanks,
Kerzane.


----------

